# New Mattress Sticker Shock



## Lon (Sep 27, 2016)

I went shopping for a new mattress and what a shock when I saw the price for a good mattress. I bought the highly rated Tempurpedic Memory Foam  and it appears that the price for this particular mattress is the same no matter where you buy it. What the hell, I am 82 years old and deserve a good nights sleep, Right?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2016)

Well, You should have the best.  After all,  We spend a 3rd of our life on one.

   (Some people spend a little more than others.)   HEHEHEHE


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2016)

I wouldn't have bought the Tempurpedic at all. Memory foam make you too hot and breaks down rather quickly so I've read. It molds to your body and I picture myself unable to change positions easily. Urethane is highly flammable so they put other chemicals into it to retard flames. 

What I have read admittedly was only incidental to my research for latex foam rubber, which is what I want. I've also heard that not all memory foam mattresses are the same... hopefully you got a good one. 

Yep, latex foam rubber, memory foam and good quality innerspring mattresses cost a lot and then better make sure they delivered the same one you bought... stores have gotten caught switching mattresses plenty of times, delivering similar but less expensive ones. I caught one years ago and knew another person who caught them, and these were "better department stores" and local, family-owned respected furniture stores.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2016)

I agree about the memory foam mattresses, I've only had the pillows but they are very heavy and after a couple of years they become harder and seem to absorb humidity.  I took the zippered pillow protector off of it to throw it out, and it was a crumbled mess.  I did buy new memory foam pillows of a different brand, but I know what to expect of them in a couple of years.  Personally, I wouldn't want the mattress.  I know an older man who bought a firm one (mattress), and he was very unhappy because even his feet didn't sink into the foam.  He didn't want the softer version, because of the trouble some older folks have in getting up out of them.

Agree with Rose, very hot too!


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 27, 2016)

A few years back we bought a top of the line Simmons and paid a hefty price. Great mattress though, with a soft mattress top but lots of support. I hear you should plan to get a new one every 8 years and we're approaching that now. Ugh.


----------



## Lon (Sep 27, 2016)

I tried four of the different Memory Foam mattresses with different degrees of firmness and went for the medium one. They will give you 60  days and give you a different one to try if you are not happy with the first one. They had a excellent guarantee & warranty.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 27, 2016)

We bought a top line mattress about 20 years ago.  Then, we put a 3" memory foam "topper" on it, and I replace the Topper about every 5 years.  So far that has worked out great, as when the memory foam starts to reach end of life, its an easy deal to just replace the topper.  The mattress itself is pretty heavy duty, so the topper gives a comfortable cushion while the mattress will probably last forever.


----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2016)

Lon said:


> I went shopping for a new mattress and what a shock when I saw the price for a good mattress. I bought the highly rated Tempurpedic Memory Foam  and it appears that the price for this particular mattress is the same no matter where you buy it. What the hell, I am 82 years old and deserve a good nights sleep, Right?



I am like you, Lon. Price is secondary to comfort. It's nice being retired and having money to do almost anything and buy almost anything that you want. No kids at home anymore with their hands in Dad's pockets.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 27, 2016)

I had a memory foam mattress for 7 years and it was fine.  We sold most of our furniture before we returned to Florida.  I am planning to buy another one.


----------



## Redd (Sep 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> I tried four of the different Memory Foam mattresses with different degrees of firmness and went for the medium one. They will give you 60  days and give you a different one to try if you are not happy with the first one. They had a excellent guarantee & warranty.



I have often wondered just what they do with those mattresses that come back. Here in Canada even most charities will not accept a used mattress.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 28, 2016)

I purchased my Sleep Number split King in 2004...  Paid over $5,000.. But I love it.. it's still like new.. cool and comfortable.   A friend of my just purchased the same bed and paid over $7,000..   Her's was on sale..  and she has a lot more bells and whistles than mine does.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2016)

We had the same mattress for maybe twenty years plus? So mushy that when my husband would get up I would bounce in the air...I'm not exaggerating. Finally a few years ago we went mattress shopping. We got a salesman who knew his stuff. We explained what we disliked about the old mattress and he made a few suggestions. We laid down and tried them. The winner was soft for me and firm enough for hubby's back problems. Best of all he could sit on the edge or get up and my side didn't move even a bit. It was expensive...but definitely worth it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 28, 2016)

We don't like memory foam mattresses so we searched round for a traditional deep pocket sprung one.  It needs turned every few months - and it's heavy !  We also had to buy fitted sheets with deep sides to suit the mattress.  Cost a fortune so it had better last for a few years.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 28, 2016)

We bought a Tempurpedic about eight years ago, it also came with two pillows, a frame, and a mattress cover. I needed help getting a good night's sleep, and my wife was ok with it, so we gave it a shot.

So far we've been very happy with it and I'm sleeping much better. But it took a little getting used to for me, it felt like I was on a giant marshmallow.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 28, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> We don't like memory foam mattresses so we searched round for a traditional deep pocket sprung one.  It needs turned every few months - and it's heavy !  We also had to buy fitted sheets with deep sides to suit the mattress.  Cost a fortune so it had better last for a few years.



Same with me.  Hated memory foam and went with X-firm innerspring.  It's great!  Cool, and you don't have to climb out of the valleys and balance on the ridges every time you move.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> I tried four of the different Memory Foam mattresses with different degrees of firmness and went for the medium one. They will give you 60  days and give you a different one to try if you are not happy with the first one. They had a excellent guarantee & warranty.




They will give you a different one?
 Just curious, will they pick up the one you tried and deliver the different one free of charge? 
If not free, how much? Thanks.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 29, 2016)

To me a good night's sleep is worth a million so I buy a quality new mattress every 10 years or so. My last one was a Simmons Beautyrest and it's been perfect. I'm staying away from memory foam mattressses after reading about mold issues and regrets that friends have had after buying them.


----------



## Lon (Sep 29, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> They will give you a different one?
> Just curious, will they pick up the one you tried and deliver the different one free of charge?
> If not free, how much? Thanks.



They give you 30 nights within 6 months of your purchase with a $145 redelivery fee.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2016)

Hope you like it.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 29, 2016)

Redd said:


> I have often wondered just what they do with those mattresses that come back. Here in Canada even most charities will not accept a used mattress.



I'd be worried about bringing bed bugs in.  The store I bought my new one from last year will pick up your old one to dispose of it, but not with the same truck that brought your new one.  They send another truck and crew a few hours later to pick up the old one from outside your house.  This is to keep from having an old mattress introduce bed bugs into their new mattress delivery truck.  I thought that was pretty smart.

A friend of mine had a serious bout with bedbugs two years ago and she had an awful time getting rid of them.  She had to throw a huge amount of stuff away and the whole thing took at least a couple of months and cost a buncha money.

I went with her to talk to the bedbug people (exterminators) and what they told us really creeped me out.  He said most people never know how the bugs first come in.  They can come in in luggage from an infested hotel (even VERY nice hotels have been known to have bedbugs -- cleanliness and niceness doesn't protect against them, and all they need is one guest who brings them in in their luggage or person) or on the clothes or possessions of a person who has picked them up at someone else's house or workplace or anywhere.  Laundering doesn't kill them, not even in hot water.  Regular OTC insecticides don't kill them.  They and their eggs can go dormant and crop up months and months later.  You have to buy special insecticides to get rid of them and be thorough and hope for the best.  They are a VERY big deal and are so small they are hard to see and can be mistaken for specks of dust.  They get in clothing, wood furniture, upholstered furniture, drapes, baseboards, carpets -- virtually anywhere -- and you don't know you have them till you start getting little red spots from their bites, and by then they're everywhere.

I was so creeped out that I had my regular exterminator treat my house for them, too, as my friend was in and out all the time, and who knows if she was carrying them on clothing or purse or whatever.  

EWWWW!

This was my first, and I hope LAST, encounter with bedbugs.


----------

